# Fantasy Television



## Devor (May 6, 2012)

Apparently Wikipedia hosts a pretty good list of Fantasy TV that I just stumbled upon.

List of fantasy television programs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Which do you think are any good?


----------



## Ghost (May 6, 2012)

I highly, highly recommend Fullmetal Alchemist, Dead Like Me, The Twilight Zone, and The Storyteller. You can find Fullmetal Alchemist online in a few different places, and I think the others are on Netflix Instant.

I like The 10th Kingdom, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and Xena as well, but I'd only recommend them to people who like silliness. I also like True Blood, but it's not for everyone. I'd say read Gormenghast before watching it. Unfortunately, I didn't, and now the books are languishing on my bookshelf, unread. Meanwhile, I've the TV series a few times. :redface:

I watched the beginning of Dark Shadows, but I never finished the whole show. Faerie Tale Theatre is okay. A few episodes are duds, and it's not half as awesome or memorable as Jim Henson's the Storyteller. I'm surprised Rocko's Modern Life is on there. Must watch again to see if it aged well... I liked Doug (when it was on Nickelodeon) and Fairly Odd Parents, but they're definitely kids' shows.

I wanted to watch The Dragon Ring but couldn't find it online in English. Someone did upload The Cave of the Golden Rose on Youtube, though. I've watched others, like Mists of Avalon, Robin Hood, Grimm, and Angel, but I either didn't like them or found them forgettable.


----------



## Kelise (May 6, 2012)

Jekyll is fantastic - done by the same people who do Sherlock and Doctor Who. 

Primeval was good in parts, though just didn't really click with me. Dinosaurs are always awesome, though, and all the other creatures they have appear. There's also a UK show called 'The Fades' which is quite new, a slightly odd drama about souls caught on earth and a boy who can see what's going to happen. Apparently very pretty and quite creepy.


----------



## Steerpike (May 6, 2012)

Twilight Zone was great for a classic show. I liked Buffy, and...well, hmmmmm.

I didn't like the Gormenghast mini series, personally. Books are awesome though.


----------

